# fred bear super grizzlt-grayling Michigan



## eagle1965 (Jan 22, 2007)

bought a super grizzly made at the grayling plant great condition paid 175.00 is about 35 yrs old all the markins are clear and great shape,Do you think it will hold it value,was told they go for 300.00 any reply would be great -thanks


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

eagle1965 said:


> bought a super grizzly made at the grayling plant great condition paid 175.00 is about 35 yrs old all the markins are clear and great shape,Do you think it will hold it value,was told they go for 300.00 any reply would be great -thanks


Thats in the right ballpark for a Super Grizzly. Super Kodiaks will bring close to $300 for certain years, some more than that, some much less. It all comes down to supply and demand. Thousands of Grizzlys were made, Super Grizzlys were only made a few years 74-76. But still numbered in the thousands. Right now Grizzlys are'nt real collectable, and there are a lot of them. While I have seen high poundage Grizzlys bring close to $200, that would be tops. Any Grayling bow is worth holding onto. Bear Archery was there for 30 years and made a lot of bows, but none of them go down in value. I have sold most of my Grizzlys and concentrate on Super Kodiaks now. I hunt with them and they perform as well as they did 30 - 40 years ago. Either way you have a good "shooter".

Get good with and hit the woods! Dont let the age of the bow stop you. I was born in 1969 and am still going strong. For that reason I chose my 1969 Super Kodiak for a hunt last fall and this buck would rather I left it at home-


----------



## eagle1965 (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks for the information really looking farward to shooting with it ,and going to use it for a wall hanger


----------

